#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Petrel 2012 & 2013 with Li----

## afifov

hi is here any body how have petrel 2012 or 2013 with ----- i can exchanche with a lot of software petrel 2011-2010 and 2009 with li--- , landmark geographix, Neuralog suite, Gocad, seisware, petromod all working thx

See More: Petrel 2012 & 2013 with Li----

----------


## jrtn

man before you create a new post check the older post to try to find your request  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] in this post is the med for petrel 2012.1
regards

----------


## afifov

thx a lot

----------


## SLB

I have Latest version of Petrel
Contact me on slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## afifov

SLB can you please send me a link for petrel 2013 with li---- :Applause:

----------


## afifov

SLB i send you the link could you pls send me back the petrel 2013 link in private :Applause:

----------


## mohamed khairy

Many thanks For you

----------


## andymarx077

Please does anyone have Petrel demo/Practice data of Gullfaks, e.g Fault sticks (depth), Surfaces (depth)?

----------


## andymarx077

Please does anyone have Petrel demo/Practice data of Gullfaks, e.g Fault sticks (depth), Surfaces (depth)?

----------


## young

I need it too

----------


## Al Haram

Test 





> I need it too

----------


## tembakuls

I need tooo...

----------


## jpcab90

> Please does anyone have Petrel demo/Practice data of Gullfaks, e.g Fault sticks (depth), Surfaces (depth)?



the you go for the Gulfaks data. 
h-t-t-p://w-w-w-.m-e-d-i-a-f--i-r-e.com/download/ci6exih18ng9ysn/Petrel_Input_Data.zip
Enjoy.

I would really appreciate if somebody upload any petrel training materials.See More: Petrel 2012 & 2013 with Li----

----------


## jpcab90

> Please does anyone have Petrel demo/Practice data of Gullfaks, e.g Fault sticks (depth), Surfaces (depth)?



There are some more info about the field here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy again.

----------


## andymarx077

Does anyone know how to build a Fluvial_Facies in Petrel using Well Calculator or the Interactive method, i am using the Gullfak demo data

----------


## GEOCARLOS

Hi there guys, i don't have the exercise but i do have manual for structural modelling 2009 if you are interested in, actually the variation between year to year it's not so much...

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Brothers, 

Have a nice day. I have to ask that any of you can help me in the tool of Petrel velocity modeling. Please help me for my research work.
Have a nice day

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
I need Petromod and Basinmod New Version. I have Some new software like Petrel 2018, Move 2018, Geolog 2018, Techlog 2018, DS petrophysics 2018, Paradigm 2018,
Petrolog, HSR 10.4, RMS 11, JewelSuite 7, Openflow, Jason 10.4, Opendtect 6.4, landmark Suit apps ... and many seismic Software ALL in new version .... 
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------

